# --- Lavender Mottled Orpingtons ---



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom

Hello! I just located this forum and this is my first post!
We are very excited about our flock of Mottled Lavender Orpingtons. I finally snapped some pics yesterday and thought I would share them here.
As far as we know, we have the only flock in the US.


----------



## Energyvet

Welcome to chickenland from NJ!


----------



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom

Thanks, Energyvet!


----------



## piglett

nice looking flock Bushycreek
we have inported english orpingtons
1 blue roo & 4 black hens
we are hoping to hatch out a few more for breeding stock this year


piglett


----------



## Jim

Very nice looking birds. Only problem this causes me is that now I want some.


----------



## Keith

Very nice birds! Where did you get them?


----------



## Energyvet

Yeah, I hear that. I'm waiting on buff orps and now I want lav splash. Oy!


----------



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom

Keith said:


> Very nice birds! Where did you get them?


We have regular Lavender Orpingtons that came from a blending of the two most prominent lines in the US.

As we began hatching from one of the breeding pens, we were getting an occasional mottled chick. So, it became clear that one of our roosters and one of our hens carried a recessive mottling gene....put these chicks together and you get a fully mottled lavender chick that WILL breed true.

Although, I've heard of a few others that have had one of these "sports" pop out, we don't think there is anyone else at this time that has bred them into a full flock that of visually mottled lavenders.


----------



## 7chicks

Beautiful!!!!! I'm in love!


----------



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom

Thanks, 7Chicks!
I just came in from locking them up. While they aren't quite as laid back as our B/B/S English, after dark they make the most contented "coo'ing" sound when I walk into their pen....almost reminds me of pigeons.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom said:


> We have regular Lavender Orpingtons that came from a blending of the two most prominent lines in the US.
> 
> As we began hatching from one of the breeding pens, we were getting an occasional mottled chick. So, it became clear that *one of our roosters and one of our hens carried a recessive mottling gene....put these chicks together and you get a fully mottled lavender chick that WILL breed true. *
> 
> Although, I've heard of a few others that have had one of these "sports" pop out, we don't think there is anyone else at this time that has bred them into a full flock that of visually mottled lavenders.


How many generations have you bred so far Brushy???


----------



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom

We are on our second of all mottled.


----------



## PouletdePouf

Pretty! Do you sell eggs to incubate?


----------



## Jim

PouletdePouf said:


> Pretty! Do you sell eggs to incubate?


Was wondering the same.


----------



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom

No, we don't sell eggs, but we DO sell and ship day-old chicks. 

We are NPIP and can ship to most states.

Hatch rates can be so poor with shipped eggs. We prefer to provide guaranteed chicks. 

We are hatching some varieties starting in February and the mottled probably March.

Please visit our website: BrushyCreekHome.com 

To watch for the announcement on when the mottleds are available, Like us on FB.

Thanks!


----------



## Energyvet

Are you brushycreekgameclub?


----------



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom

Energyvet said:


> Are you brushycreekgameclub?


No, but that place sounds fun


----------



## lorindaeb

BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom said:


> Hello! I just located this forum and this is my first post!
> We are very excited about our flock of Mottled Lavender Orpingtons. I finally snapped some pics yesterday and thought I would share them here.
> As far as we know, we have the only flock in the US.


Your birds are so pretty! Someday when I have more room and am able to get a few more birds, I'll have to look you up. Out of curiosity, what color eggs do they produce. I have two buff orps. Such friendly gals. One of mine is broody, she squawks a lot, but still really sweet tempered.


----------



## Jim

lorindaeb said:


> Your birds are so pretty! Someday when I have more room and am able to get a few more birds, I'll have to look you up. Out of curiosity, what color eggs do they produce. I have two buff orps. Such friendly gals. One of mine is broody, she squawks a lot, but still really sweet tempered.


I have noticed , out of all my gals, the buffs do like to announce the laying of an egg the loudest and longest.


----------



## lorindaeb

jhabaa1 said:


> I have noticed , out of all my gals, the buffs do like to announce the laying of an egg the loudest and longest.


Oh! This is sooooo true!!! My gals are terribly loud. I feel sorry for the neighbors! =)


----------



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom

lorindaeb said:


> Your birds are so pretty! Someday when I have more room and am able to get a few more birds, I'll have to look you up. Out of curiosity, what color eggs do they produce. I have two buff orps. Such friendly gals. One of mine is broody, she squawks a lot, but still really sweet tempered.


Thanks! They're true Orpingtons, so they lay brown eggs. 
We love buffs and will have them again if we can ever expand enough for more breeding pens. 
You can stay up on our hatching by LIKE'ing our Facebook page. Just click on the FB button on our website. We will be posting lots more pictues on FB than what our website can hold.


----------



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom

A few more pics I took of the *Lavender Mottled Orpingtons*.

As far as we know, we will be the only breeder offering this variety in 2013.

Like us on FB for more to come!


----------



## profwirick

BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom said:


> Hello! I just located this forum and this is my first post!
> We are very excited about our flock of Mottled Lavender Orpingtons. I finally snapped some pics yesterday and thought I would share them here.
> As far as we know, we have the only flock in the US.


spectacular! you are rightly proud. great job!


----------



## Diane

I think Matt has the most gorgeous orps Now if I can only find someone to go in on an order for April/May I'd love to get some!


----------



## Energyvet

Where are you Diane?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

nice color in those orps! how are they with respect to the APA "standard" regarding weight? 
hard to tell in the pics, they seem small but perhaps it's just the photo and no real point of reference???


----------



## piglett

BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom said:


> A few more pics I took of the *Lavender Mottled Orpingtons*.
> 
> As far as we know, we will be the only breeder offering this variety in 2013.
> 
> Like us on FB for more to come!


 that is a fine looking bunch of orps you have there Brushy!!!
i hope my britts turn out looking 1/2 as good as those


----------



## Diane

energyvet- I am in CT, Old Lyme to be exact


----------



## Energyvet

If you're on FB, go to New England Poultry Fanciers. Request membership and mention Stacy Curro told you to go there. Then post to see if someone will go in with you. There are people from RI, Conn and that area. Good group!


----------



## piglett

Diane said:


> energyvet- I am in CT, Old Lyme to be exact


 we are just up in new hampshire but we will only be having blue & black imported english orpington chicks , iwis we could offer lavender too , i like them too

piglett


----------



## Diane

energyvet, thank you , I tried the FB link, but all I get is New hampshire poultry fanciers and Rhody (RI) poultry fanciers? Nothing comes up for New England


----------



## Energyvet

I'll check the name again. Be back soon.


----------



## Energyvet

New England Poultry Show Group. 

Remember to tell them I sent you.


----------



## Diane

thanks stacy,, I just joined but I guess I will get notification if I was accepted or not?


----------



## Energyvet

I sent someone else over here to this thread from Conn or RI. Wrigley or Viper?!? Not sure which. They may have something for you too.


----------



## Marthab53

Gorgeous! Really love that color.


----------



## livingmydream

The Lavender Mottled Orpingtons are beautiful birds!! I would love to have some- how did you come about getting them?


----------



## livingmydream

Beautiful birds!!! I have Buff Orpingtons, but now I want some lavender or some mottled! Thanks for the pictures- now I have a new breed to dream about!! Very, very pretty! How about egg production?


----------



## BrushyCreekHomeDOTcom

Sorry, haven't stopped by in a while. Things get crazy busy during hatching season!
Thanks Martha and LivingMyDream! The egg production on these are fantastic. Much better than our BBS...and they eat less too! 

We have posted the first offering of these and the auction runs until 02/24/13 on RareBreedAuctions.com.

Thanks again for all the nice compliments!


----------



## Cpbert

What a beautiful bird!! I have a few orps and now I'm thinking I want more!! These are really beautiful!!


----------



## Cpbert

Wow. These are beautiful!! I have a few orps myself and now thanks to these beauties I might need to make a sixth coup.


----------



## Chicka-Js

That color is amazing !


----------

